# can i make this awesome monitor "ACHIEVA Shimian QH270-Lite IPS " work like a Tv ?



## manuvaidya (Nov 26, 2012)

can we use this monitor as tv for regular usage ? ACHIEVA Shimian QH270-Lite IPS !!!
this is my dumbest doubt i know... but by looking at its features, performane & great price, i will do anything to make it work like a tv...
is that possible ??? pls guide me experts ...

i am sure there are lot of negative points in using this monitor as TV for regular use.... but, it is really worth buying .... great performer. only problem i came across is, it's glass finish, causing huge reflection of light...

any updates would be much appreciated.... why i am asking this strange question & created almost a nonsense thread is because i am almost searching for a perfect 32" LED Tv with best features & performances <30k budget... is this possible for me to get one in this budget range ? or should i extend my budget ?

my concern is, i need best picture quality & best features for 32" tv... i know i cant get best pictures in this size, but for that size, i need the best one. you know what i mean....
features & plus points....
i was really impressed by LG models recently when i went to purchase LG refrigerator (GL-255vf4).... on par with sony or i can say better than sony in terms of PQ...

i am really really confused.... pls suggest me a model.... i will test it & will buy...
i am not able to zero in on any particular model atm...


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 27, 2012)

So for clarification, do you want to know how to use your monitor like a TV, or do you want a suggestion for a TV?  You should create separate threads for these two questions because they are two completely different topics.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## RCuber (Nov 27, 2012)

I would recommend you go for a TV rather than Monitor here is why. 

you would need a external TV Tuner and a set of speakers. 

as TV tuner which you have to go should have a HDMI connector anything less than that will not do justice for the monitor, the tuner should also be HD capable as SD will look like crap. space constraints etc and at the end its not worth it.. 

Get a good TV and forget about the headache. LGWRSherlock here can help you chose a right LG TV


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 28, 2012)

RCuber said:


> I would recommend you go for a TV rather than Monitor here is why.
> 
> you would need a external TV Tuner and a set of speakers.
> 
> ...



Well said!  I would definitely go with RCuber's suggestion -- but only if you have plenty of room and an adequate budget.  Ideally, of course, it would be best to have a separate TV for watching programs and playing your console games.  However, it will, obviously, be much more expensive than purchasing a TV Tuner.  The speakers will not be necessary because the TV Tuner will simply output the audio to whatever audio solution you are currently working with on your computer.

But if you do have the space and budget for a separate TV, as RCuber said, I will give you a suggestion for an LG TV!

LG WRman Sherlock, out!

Sidebar: I love Rubik's cubes!  I'm not a speed cuber or anything like that.  But I do love them.


----------



## sam.dg (Nov 29, 2012)

On a different note, if you were to get this monitor, where would you buy it from?
I have never heard of this until now and judging by the specs it seems awesome!


----------



## Sam22 (Nov 29, 2012)

sam.dg said:


> On a different note, if you were to get this monitor, where would you buy it from?
> I have never heard of this until now and judging by the specs it seems awesome!



lol,,,,another sam?
Don't know how many Sam are there in this forum..


----------



## RCuber (Nov 29, 2012)

LGWRSherlock said:


> However, it will, obviously, be much more expensive than purchasing a TV Tuner.


Quality HD TV Tuners with HDMI out are very expensive. atleast 6K min. 



> Sidebar: I love Rubik's cubes!  I'm not a speed cuber or anything like that.  But I do love them.



If you know the basic method to solve a Rubik's Cuber already then you can learn Fridrich Method. It will take time - at least 3 weeks and your speed will worsen .. but after you get the hang of it you can cut down time drastically. I went from 2 minutes (basic method) to 35 seconds (current average).  I don't think I will improve on that time any more, maybe cause of my age


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 29, 2012)

RCuber said:


> Quality HD TV Tuners with HDMI out are very expensive. atleast 6K min.



Yes, this is true.  Good quality does come at a price.  However!  It is still much, much cheaper than the cheapest 30 inch LCD (not to mention LED) TV you will find.  But, like, I said, it will depend entirely on OP's budget.



> If you know the basic method to solve a Rubik's Cuber already then you can learn Fridrich Method. It will take time - at least 3 weeks and your speed will worsen .. but after you get the hang of it you can cut down time drastically. I went from 2 minutes (basic method) to 35 seconds (current average).  I don't think I will improve on that time any more, maybe cause of my age



I only know the basic method for solving the Rubik's cube, and I believe my fastest time was only just under 2 minutes.  And that's because I got a little lucky.  I will most definitely try out the Fridrich Method.  I am quite excited right now.  Thanks for the tip!

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## manuvaidya (Dec 3, 2012)

ok LG WRman: here is what i think i should make it clear about the topic. 
above mentioned monitor is awesome in terms of specs & it is available for lowest price from korea online.... so i thought why cant i use a full HD monitor of decent size, considering my hall dimension, as my main entertainment TV ???
i asked this question mainly because, will there be any adverse effect of watching monitor for long time instead of TV as monitors got a high refresh rates & screen resolution ? i heard it somewhere.... not sure if that is true.... pls clarify my perception on that issue....

my doubt was that.... 27" for 22k that too Full HD ( literally more than 1080p !!!)... with free shipping... what more you can ask for that price ??? moreover its display is manufactured by LG !!! IPS screen.... ( now i can see LG WRman's eyes wide open !!! ) just kidding sir....

all those together collectively made me do something so that dual purposes of tv/monitor is satisfied...

fine, leave that topic... i am almost inclinig towards plasma as i dont have that much budget (not more than 32k) and that too my hall is small.... i request Mr. LG WRman to advice me a good plasma TV in my budget... or anyone else who is an expert in plasma tv technology... suggest me a best plasma in around 30k +/- 2k

waiting for your inputs..... here i am mnot finding any particular thread discussing about best plasma TV in a small/mid & high budget range.... i feel it is the need of the hour...


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Dec 4, 2012)

manuvaidya said:


> ok LG WRman: here is what i think i should make it clear about the topic.
> above mentioned monitor is awesome in terms of specs & it is available for lowest price from korea online.... so i thought why cant i use a full HD monitor of decent size, considering my hall dimension, as my main entertainment TV ???
> i asked this question mainly because, will there be any adverse effect of watching monitor for long time instead of TV as monitors got a high refresh rates & screen resolution ? i heard it somewhere.... not sure if that is true.... pls clarify my perception on that issue....
> 
> ...



In regards to your first question: for the most part, TVs and monitors can be viewed as the same.  I would say there's only an adverse effect if the refresh rate isn't high enough, but all things considered, there's nothing to worry about from that front.  Using that monitor as both a TV and a computer monitor would be fine.

Before I suggest a plasma TV for you, you must first know that plasma TVs do NOT come in sizes smaller than 42 inches, which means you will have to decide if this TV will be too big for your room or not.  I only mention this because you were first interested in using a 27 inch monitor as your main TV, and the difference between 27 inches and 42 inches is enormous.  In addition, plasma TVs require a bit more extra "care" when you first purchase it because you will first need to "settle it in", so that you don't run into any problems with image retention (burn-ins are very rare these days with modern plasma screens).  These are just some of the reasons why plasma screens are not as popular as LED TVs, despite the fact that plasma screens have amazing black levels.

So you do you still want a suggestion for a plasma screen?

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------

